# Pigeon kill with Lohman.



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I got this Classic from my Amigo Flatband. The rusted 3/8 steel I'm using came out of one of those vintage paper slingshot ammo from the 50s!
I put a lot of practice to get good with TTF double slot and as of today I made it to that 5 mile marker.









Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

0.03 latex 1in taper Flatland cupped pouch.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting. That frame looks like the old Whamo frames.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! A real original Lohman fork! I used to see those when I was a kid, 50 some years ago. Looks like that one shoots just fine. Nice shot!!!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Charles said:


> Good shooting. That frame looks like the old Whamo frames.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Yeah it's just a slimed down version fork gap a height is just about the same. Im going to do a video on whamo variations but I'm still missing a good example of one more.
Do you have Whamo in your rotation?

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow! A real original Lohman fork! I used to see those when I was a kid, 50 some years ago. Looks like that one shoots just fine. Nice shot!!!


I've seen pictures of the box they came in looks super neat!
my girlfriend s grandpa (a very skilled woodworker) seen it and took some measurements can't wait to see what wood he uses.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Hear is one i got with my Killdeer awhile back.
Beware those Killdeer frames heat up bad in the summer time i mean like burn you hand HOT!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Head shot on a pigeon with 3/8ths steel . . . Gotta Love it!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Head shot on a pigeon with 3/8ths steel . . . Gotta Love it!


7/16 amigo

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice !
I like the sling too !


----------

